# Possible Root Method for .621



## spex921 (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw the article on DL, and it appears that a root exploit has been found for the D2, and in the thread it is mentioned that it might work for DX. Just passing along if anyone is willing to try...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/


----------



## phifc (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd recommend rooting using Linux with this method. If you have adb, sbf_flash, and the stock SBF already downloaded, it's the fastest, most consistent method. 
Download the preinstalltrimmed.img.gz (md5 57BA8B3B5E84803BD75176EF30F60C0C) and unpack it, then:


```
<br />
adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5<br />
sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstalltrimmed.img <original sbf><br />
```
Wait for boot after flashing, then reboot again.

I put together a Windows 1-click for testing this method with SBF Lite. People from the Droid 2 forum were having trouble with consistent behavior with RDS Lite, I'd imagine this is true for the Droid X too. For stock 2.3.4 (621) only! (md5 269A8B3ECA3DF8332D3B71052227D944) Run RootMoto.bat after unpacking.


----------



## spex921 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for your work on this phifc!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phifc (Jul 11, 2012)

The phone may occasionally freeze on boot after rooting. It's easily fixed thank to Morlok8k.



Morlok8k said:


> Literary almost every other reboot was failing...
> 
> so i went into terminal emulator (this could also be done in adb shell, i guess)
> 
> ...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

This would give me an excuse to maybe go to 621 finally so long as I don't have to go to the Milestone kernel temporarily just to obtain root. Would require a lot of work to get back up and running, but then again, don't really mind that sometimes with Android, since its fun to do what the iPhone don't.


----------



## hikarutilmitt (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to necro this thing (it's barely a few weeks from being posted, at least) but this method worked with flying colors. Now I'm on stock .621 but rooted, so I can install most of the things needing root.

The only exception to this seems to be CWM, which will never boot for it. I've tried Droid 2 bootstrap, Droid x bootstrap and a .621 modded droid 2 bootstrap from another thread (I'll find it later if anyone wants it) and not one of them will let me boot to CWM, whether I use the recovery the bootstrapper came with or download it through ROM Manager and then reboot to recovery. I just end up hanging at the Red M boot logo until I pull the battery and boot normally.

Anyoe know if there's anything special for this to work again? I've love to go back to being on an ICS ROM again.


----------



## xtjacob (Aug 6, 2012)

hikarutilmitt said:


> Not to necro this thing (it's barely a few weeks from being posted, at least) but this method worked with flying colors. Now I'm on stock .621 but rooted, so I can install most of the things needing root.
> 
> The only exception to this seems to be CWM, which will never boot for it. I've tried Droid 2 bootstrap, Droid x bootstrap and a .621 modded droid 2 bootstrap from another thread (I'll find it later if anyone wants it) and not one of them will let me boot to CWM, whether I use the recovery the bootstrapper came with or download it through ROM Manager and then reboot to recovery. I just end up hanging at the Red M boot logo until I pull the battery and boot normally.
> 
> Anyoe know if there's anything special for this to work again? I've love to go back to being on an ICS ROM again.


I followed this guide, and CWM worked perfectly for me! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/


----------

